# 780I pencil mod



## w6t9f

I also found this other picture on how to do it but it has three places where to do the pencil mod. Now im even more confused


----------



## br3nd064

In the first picture, you have to shade several lines across the entire resistor. In the second picture, it's between the 2 red x's on the same resistor as the first picture.


----------



## ericeod

its the same thing. The red dots show the resistor ends that you have to connect with the lead. So just shade 3-5 strokes accross the top, connecting the red dots.

Use the first picture and shade the one labeled Vdroop.


----------



## Monst3r

Remember to use a 2B pencil


----------



## Coldnapalm

its good stuff i pencil modded my 780i and it took my vdroop from .8 to .01 but i shaded it hard the whole thing and for about 2 min. of good ole fashion elbow grease used alot of graphite.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldnapalm* 
its good stuff i pencil modded my 780i and it took my vdroop from .8 to .01 but i shaded it hard the whole thing and for about 2 min. of good ole fashion elbow grease used alot of graphite.

lol u did it that much?

well i want to do this pencil mod w/my motherboard running so i can watch the vdroop decreases, do i just open up CPUid and watch the volts till it stops moving around?


----------



## SpcCdr

Here's what I did:
Takes some bawls, but, not too risky!








Booted to Windows
Kicked on task manager performance monitor
activated Cpuid
Watched voltage
ran Folding smp to tax both cores to 100% (and watched performance monitor to make sure)
Noted the voltage drop in Cpuid
stopped [email protected]
*While the computer was still running*, did a couple of strokes of pencil mod!
turned on [email protected] again
noted voltage drop was less in cpuid
repeated until I saw 0 zero Voltage drop from idle to 100%
(actually I overshot, and actually had voltage go up under load!








so I just erased a little off
*Now I have absolutely no vdroop, none, nada!*

Hope you get the same results
Cheers








[edit] Raffy Yes that's how you do it! (simultaneous post LOL)(well yours says 2 minutes ago, Mine says 3, yet it's after yours- Jeez I hope OCN isn't starting to do THAT _again_!)
[edit II] Now teh times have changed again Wot the eff)


----------



## kamikaze7

Umm.. what's a pencil mod? :O


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamikaze7* 
Umm.. what's a pencil mod? :O

A pencil mod is where you use the graphite of the pencil and use it to make transitors bigger. You know how videocards say they have 1000 million transistors, etc, well, if you shade them all together you can make a videocard with 1 giant transistor that make the videocard run ridicously fast. :O

Plus, if you colour your CPU with pretty pictures, like with clouds and flowers, you can actually see a 400 MHz overclock via pencil mod. This makes your CPU happy and thus liking you, allowing itself to be overclocked more.









ooooohhhhhh, jk, it has something to do with lowering resistance and uping voltages to overclock higher/provide better/stable results??????


----------



## br3nd064

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze7*


Umm.. what's a pencil mod? :O


When you shade a part of your motherboard to reduce vdroop.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domino*


A pencil mod is where you use the graphite of the pencil and use it to make transitors bigger. You know how videocards say they have 1000 million transistors, etc, well, if you shade them all together you can make a videocard with 1 giant transistor that make the videocard run ridicously fast. :O

Plus, if you colour your CPU with pretty pictures, like with clouds and flowers, you can actually see a 400 MHz overclock via pencil mod. This makes your CPU happy and thus liking you, allowing itself to be overclocked more.









ooooohhhhhh, jk, it has something to do with lowering resistance and uping voltages to overclock higher/provide better/stable results??????


What?

By lowering the resistance (adding graphite to the resistor to allow for easier electricity flow), you are reducing the voltage sag in vcore caused by a load put on the CPU. The vdroop is a design feature that is there to prevent voltage spikes from damaging the CPU.


----------



## ill_magnified

I just did this mod like 2 minutes ago and it actually enabled my system to overclock above the blasted 3ghz barrier without crashing. For some reason my motherboard had severe vdroop but after this mod, im at 3.6ghz at 1.5vcore (i know its high)- still going strong, where as before it wouldnt even let me get to the desktop most of the times. Thank God i tried this Pencil mod, greatest thing ever! Although it may not be this same exact one, i actually followed the 680i pencil mod picture on one of the other forums, worked like a charm! Now i just hope it stays this way.


----------

